# Scalpel Modell 2008



## Oskar1974 (23. Mai 2007)

Hier der Prototyp von Roel Paulissen


----------



## GlanDas (23. Mai 2007)

Sieht mir eher nach was Rushigem aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (24. Mai 2007)

Mit den Flex-Streben denke ich schon eher an was Scalpel-iges. Ist der Rahmen etwa Carbon? Dann könnte das sowas wie ein Scalpel Carbon sein. Oder täuschen da die Taurine-Farben?

Wie dem auch sei, mir gefällts


----------



## GlanDas (24. Mai 2007)

Was sind das eigentlich für Reifen?
Vredestein?


----------



## daniel77 (24. Mai 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Was sind das eigentlich für Reifen?
> Vredestein?



steht zumindest auf der Flanke, haben jedenfalls ein schnelles Profil 
Ich denke auch das es etwas Scalpel-artiges ist, da ich kein Gelenk an den Kettenstreben erkennen kann.


----------



## lens83 (24. Mai 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Was sind das eigentlich für Reifen?
> Vredestein?



ja, dass das team "cannondale-vredestein" auch "vredestein" fährt, ist - sagen wir mal - naheliegend.


----------



## GlanDas (24. Mai 2007)

Stimmt,das ist es.
Aber wieso hört bzw sieht man solche Reifen nirgends?
Scheinen ja im Cross bereich ein bischen verbreiteter zu sein


----------



## lens83 (24. Mai 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Stimmt,das ist es.
> Aber wieso hört bzw sieht man solche Reifen nirgends?
> Scheinen ja im Cross bereich ein bischen verbreiteter zu sein



ich glaube vredestein ist erst relativ kurz im (fahrrad)reifen geschäft.


----------



## Beach90 (24. Mai 2007)

Also mein Fahrradhändler hat mir erzählt ,dass Vredestein wohl im moment mächtig am investieren ist in den deutschen Markt. Würde mich auch mal interessieren ,was die Reifen so für Werte haben.

Das Foto scheint aber auch nicht ganz freiwiilig entstanden , so wie der Paulissen seinen Arm hält 

Aber schickes Radl


----------



## redbyte (24. Mai 2007)

Lust auf noch viel mehr Bilder vom 2008er Prototypen?

Hmmh?




 




OK - take this:  

Scalpel 2008


----------



## GlanDas (24. Mai 2007)

Auf einem der Fotos von de SI Kurbel sieht man das die Eggbeater mit plastik recht und links von den "flügel" umwickelt ist.
hat jemand ne Ahnung wieso man sowas macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (25. Mai 2007)

Moin,
wenn du dir die eggbeater genau anschaust und mit den originalen vergleichst, dann siehst du, dass die Achse kürzer ist, bzw. der Körper näher an der Kurbel ist. Profis fahren  gerne mit einer recht engen Beinführung. Ich denke dies wird ein Prototyp sein, oder man hat dem Paulissen hier was zurecht gebastelt, weil er es so haben wollte. Vielleicht hat man einfach die Achse so gelassen und den Pedalkörper weiter reingeschoben.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Lion77 (26. Mai 2007)

Oder er verschafft sich so einfach nur mehr "Aufstandsfläche"??

Lion77


----------



## M4d_K3kz (27. Mai 2007)

vredestein

also das vredestein neu im geschäft ist kann man SO nicht sagen, gab schon vor einigen jahre fahrradreifen, sind afiak auch im trekkingbereich nicht so unerfolgreich wie im sportlichen sektor.


----------



## Randy Andy (28. Mai 2007)

Lion hat recht. Nicht nur Paulisen hat die Pedale mit Gewebeband umwickelt. Näf, Hermida und einige andere auch. Der einzige Grund ist das die meisten Schuhe ( Sohlen ) auf Shimano pedale ausgelegt sind und man deshalb auf den egg beatern ein kippeliges gefühl hat. Mit dem Band hat man eine bessere auflagefläche der Sohle. 

Randy


----------



## xcbiker88 (28. Mai 2007)

marewo schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn du dir die eggbeater genau anschaust und mit den originalen vergleichst, dann siehst du, dass die Achse kürzer ist, bzw. der Körper näher an der Kurbel ist. Profis fahren  gerne mit einer recht engen Beinführung. Ich denke dies wird ein Prototyp sein, oder man hat dem Paulissen hier was zurecht gebastelt, weil er es so haben wollte. Vielleicht hat man einfach die Achse so gelassen und den Pedalkörper weiter reingeschoben.
> Gruß
> Marewo



Die pedale sind keine prototypen sondern das topmodel von crank bros das serienmäßig ne etwas kürzere achse aus titan hat (4ti). Die pedale sind nur etwas getaped damit zwischen pedal und schuhsohle kein spiel ist ...


----------



## xcbiker88 (28. Mai 2007)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Mit den Flex-Streben denke ich schon eher an was Scalpel-iges. Ist der Rahmen etwa Carbon? Dann könnte das sowas wie ein Scalpel Carbon sein. Oder täuschen da die Taurine-Farben?
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, mir gefällts



Der rahmen is aus alu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (28. Mai 2007)

Das Komplettrad 9,4 und ist nur n Prototyp ob die Kinematik o.k. ist. Angedacht ist n Carbon Rahmen. 

Randy


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. Mai 2007)

Hast du gefragt ob der Rahmen aus Alu ist ??
Gruß
Pat


----------



## xcbiker88 (28. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hast du gefragt ob der Rahmen aus Alu ist ??
> Gruß
> Pat



Was willst du da groß fragen ??? Ich hab die schweissnähte mit eigenen augen gesehn ...


----------



## Randy Andy (29. Mai 2007)

Ich hab die Mühle in Offenburg begutachtet und mit dem Mechaniker drüber gequatscht.

Randy


----------



## Danimal (1. Juni 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mühle in Offenburg begutachtet und mit dem Mechaniker drüber gequatscht.



Und? Sagst Du uns das, um uns wertvolle Informationen vorenthalten zu können? Pack aus!

Zum Rad selbst: Das "alte" Scalpel gibt es jetzt mehr oder weniger unverändert seit vielen Jahren und ich habe mich schon oft gefragt, wie es mit dem Rad weitergehen soll. Der Prototyp ist aber genau die Evolution, die ich mir gewünscht hätte: Etwas mehr Federweg, Dämpfer raus aus dem Dreck. Der vordere Rahmenteil sieht wirklich dem Rush sehr ähnlich... warum aber auch nicht? Vielleicht sind die Rahmendreiecke von Scalpel und Rush in 2008 sogar identisch, was die ganze Geschichte in der Produktion günstiger machen würde.

Zu den Pedalen (Off-Topic): Ich bin selbst Eggbeater-Fahrer der ersten Stunde gewesen und habe mich erst vor ein paar Monaten von den Pedalen verabschiedet. Dieses ständige Gefrickel mit Klebeband, Plastikscheibe unter den Cleats etc. ging mir total auf den Sack, insbesonders wenn man an unterschiedlichen Rädern unterschiedliche Eggbeater-Modelle fährt (ausser, man stellt sich für jedes Rad auch ein paar Schuhe mit passenden Spacern hin). Klar, man spart (je nach Modell) über 100g, aber die Funktionseinbussen sind mir einfach zu gross geworden.

Happy trails,
Dan


----------



## jones (1. Juni 2007)

Danimal schrieb:


> ..., Dämpfer raus aus dem Dreck...



das ist zwar gut, aber dadurch wird der markt an brauchbaren fullys mit der option auf zwei flaschenhalter nochmal kleiner. spielt zwar im cc keine rolle, da ja eh nur eine flasche gebraucht wird, aber bei marathons ist das halt nix.


----------



## Danimal (1. Juni 2007)

jones schrieb:


> das ist zwar gut, aber dadurch wird der markt an brauchbaren fullys mit der option auf zwei flaschenhalter nochmal kleiner. spielt zwar im cc keine rolle, da ja eh nur eine flasche gebraucht wird, aber bei marathons ist das halt nix.


Das stimmt natürlich. Ausserdem lässt sich das Rad nicht mehr so schön schultern (was mit zwei Flaschenhaltern aber auch nicht mehr so gut geht).
Auf den Bildern kann man nicht erkennen, ob nicht vielleicht unter dem Unterrohr noch ein Flaschenhalter angebracht werden kann. Mir persönlich ist das wumpe, weil ich lange Strecken lieber mit nem leichten Trinkschlauch fahre.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## xcbiker88 (2. Juni 2007)

Danimal schrieb:


> Und? Sagst Du uns das, um uns wertvolle Informationen vorenthalten zu können? Pack aus!
> 
> ...sind die Rahmendreiecke von Scalpel und Rush in 2008 sogar identisch, was die ganze Geschichte in der Produktion günstiger machen würde...
> 
> ...



Glaub ich nicht denn sonst währe ja der carbonrahmen vom rush dran


----------

